# ground pork



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I have ground pork from the last wild hog and other than tacos and meat loaf , I have no idea what to do with it. Any recipes?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

Spaghetti and meat sauce or meatballs. Mix 50/50 with ground beef.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

i have done pork burgers before...not to bad..you can mix it with beef if you want. suasage is always good. mix it in with scrambled eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Gumbys is spot on 

Wild Game bolognese sauce


4 hours

4 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 cup minced onion
1 cup minced carrot
1 cup minced celery
2 pounds ground boar, pork, beef or other meat
1 ounce dried porcini, reconstituted in 1 cup hot water and chopped
1 6-ounce can tomato paste
1 cup pork broth, beef broth or water
1 cup red or white wine
1 cup milk
1/2 nutmeg, grated or 1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
Salt and black pepper to taste
Pasta (tagliatelle, penne, etc)
Grated cheese for garnish

__________

Heat the butter over medium-high heat in a large, heavy pot like a Dutch oven. Add the onion, celery and carrots and cook gently for 5-8 minutes, stirring often. Do not brown them. Sprinkle a little salt over the veggies as they cook.

When the vegetables are soft, stir in the chopped porcini and tomato paste and allow everything to cook for 3-4 minutes, again, stirring often. When the tomato paste begins to turn the color of brick, add the ground meat, the porcini soaking water and the broth. Bring to a simmer.

Allow this to cook down over medium-low heat. Take your time here and resist the urge to do this over higher heat. Stir from time to time. When the liquid has mostly evaporated, add the wine and repeat the process. When that has mostly evaporated, add the milk, nutmeg and black pepper and stir well. 

Bring back to a simmer and add salt to taste. Let this cook until it is the consistency you want.

When you add the milk to the sauce, bring a large pot of water to a boil. Add enough salt to make it taste like the sea. Once the Bolognese sauce has thickened, add the pasta and cook until its al dente.

To serve, put the pasta in a large bowl and add a healthy ladle of sauce. Toss to combine. Give everyone their portion, then top with a small ladleâ€™s worth of sauce. Grate the cheese over the top and serve.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

One of the best burgers I have had was made with ground pork, it had chunks of ham and bacon mixed in.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Lasagna and chili also


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Mix in some ground deer meat and make some burgers.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Ground pork hamburgers on a sweet, sourdough bun is fantastic!


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

WILD BOAR KOREAN MEATBALLS 
1 pound ground wild boar 
2 Tbs.. soy sauce 
Dash of pepper 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 green onion, chopped 
1 Tbs.. toasted sesame seeds 
1/2 cup flour 
1 egg, beaten with 1 Tbs.. water 
2 Tbs. salad oil 

In a bowl combine the ground wild boar, soy sauce, pepper, garlic, green onion, and sesame seeds. Shape the meat into balls. Dredge each in flour, dip into egg mixture, and again into flour. Heat oil in heavy frying pan over medium heat. Cool thoroughly. Serve with dipping sauce. 

DIPPING SAUCE 
4 Tbs.. soy sauce 
4 Tbs.. vinegar 
2 tsp. honey or firmly packed brown sugar 
dash of liquid hot pepper seasoning 
2 tsp. toasted sesame seeds or finely chopped green onion 
Combine ingredients.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Meatloaf nix the hog with either venison or beef. Beau


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Made pork fried rice with mine 2 nights ago.


----------

